# Hệ thống Điện > Break Out Board, Controller >  NHờ tư vấn:chuyển output thành input của BOB mach3 được không ạ

## binhminh_12

Tình hình là em cần thêm 1 số input cho đo dao tự động nhưng BoB đa phần hạn chế số lượng input(em đang dùng bob có 5 input thì 3input home VÀ limits các truc,1 dừng khẩn cấp,1 alrm cho 3 driver  thế là hết) mà Bob có 3 output em chỉ dùng 1 muấn chuyển 2 output còn lại thành input được không ạ cho đỡ phí

Mong các bác cho cao kiến với ạ
Em cám ơn nhiều

----------


## dungtb

Bác cho dừng khẩn và arlam chung vào 1 chân là được mà , còn các output thì ko chuyển thành input đc đâu

----------

binhminh_12

----------


## binhminh_12

> Bác cho dừng khẩn và arlam chung vào 1 chân là được mà , còn các output thì ko chuyển thành input đc đâu


Thanks bác thế mà em cứ luổn quẩn không nghĩ ra chúng chùng 1 tác dụng

----------


## dungtb

He he , nhân tiện quảng cáo chút xíu là em có bán mạch loại này , dùng cực kì ổn định nhé các bác

----------


## hieu_potter

Bác tham khảo bài viết này của bác minhdt_cdt10, cũng tương tự cái BOB của bác.
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/10...-bo-BOB-Chi-na

----------

binhminh_12

----------


## binhminh_12

> He he , nhân tiện quảng cáo chút xíu là em có bán mạch loại này , dùng cực kì ổn định nhé các bác


Ai cũng biết mình em nay mới biết nhưng đã mua người khác rồi...hẹn bác vài con máy sau mươi năm nữa...keeeekeee.ths u

----------


## binhminh_12

> Bác tham khảo bài viết này của bác minhdt_cdt10, cũng tương tự cái BOB của bác.
> http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/10...-bo-BOB-Chi-na


Thanks bác,em ngâm cứu thêm rồi chuột bạch cái bob của em thế nào

----------


## cuongmay

nếu cần thêm nữa thì bác cho contact  dừng khẩn cấp vào chân limit luôn , khi nhấn nó cũng dừng máy ngay tức khắc .

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

> He he , nhân tiện quảng cáo chút xíu là em có bán mạch loại này , dùng cực kì ổn định nhé các bác


Bác cho quả giá đi? Xem nếu rẻ hơn "shop nhà người ta" thì em lấy.

----------

